# What ever blows your skirt up



## Battou (Feb 6, 2008)

Or tree down...or something to that effect :greenpbl:

1.






2.





3.





4.






It's kind of ironic, this tree appears in a couple pictures in a thread that reasently came back to life :lmao:


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

what kinda winds are you having that _this_ happens???


----------



## Battou (Feb 6, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> what kinda winds are you having that _this_ happens???



It's been getting pretty nasty as of late, a few weeks ago I had one tree drop a bow right next to the house I was in due to the wind.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 6, 2008)

Damn-gina! And I thought we had bad winds up here...


----------



## Battou (Feb 7, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Damn-gina! And I thought we had bad winds up here...



Yeah, I kinda wish I had seen this just after it happened, I stumbled across it after they began the clean up process but never the less all of those trees (including the little one that makes a brief appearance in a couple) where standing straight up when I went threw there last.


----------



## plentygood (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, so far we've got like 60 confirmed dead here in Arkansas from the tornado's Tuesday.  The papers and news programs are filled with pictures of the destruction.  Some of them just blow your mind.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 7, 2008)

Isn't Feb. really really early to be having tornado's? 
That is insane.. People up here by Sun-Valley (where the rich and famous live) have been having so much snow, that there was eventually an avelanch and houses are being burried.


----------



## Battou (Feb 9, 2008)

plentygood said:


> Yeah, so far we've got like 60 confirmed dead here in Arkansas from the tornado's Tuesday.  The papers and news programs are filled with pictures of the destruction.  Some of them just blow your mind.



Yeah, I heard about that, brutal stuff down there.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 9, 2008)

i live in kentucky and last tuesday we had 40 something tornadoes in one day. the weather is crazy out here in the ohio valley.


----------

